# another dealership



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has it already been mentioned that Southdownmotorcaravans are now Swift dealers, they are selling the Bessacar brand so that they can offer their customers a traditional collection of layouts.
I had to take my Van down there today to have a few minor jobs done which are beyond my capabilities physically, also under warranty as well.
Nothing was too much trouble, very helpful staff, they listened to my comments and allowed me to enter the worshop and chat to the staff member who was going to work on my van to point out what I was asking them to do for me.When I collected the Van they explained what they found and what was done and replaced. The van was clean and tidy inside.
As one says speak as you find.

cabby


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I noticed Camper Uk in Lincoln are now selling Bessacar...........does this mean they are now Swift dealers and able to do hab checks etc etc if so I for one will be really happy.


----------

